# Shooting Questions



## KobayashiMaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Got myself a slingshot (Black Widow) just to scare the birds away from my dad's garden. Working so far although haven't managed to hit one yet. Seen several videos on here of people hunting birds and rabbits. Shot several rabbit a long time ago witn a rifle but what legal things do I have to worry about with shooting stuff? Like shooting I presume you need landowners permission to do it but what about council land? Seen some people shooting pigeons in lanes and walkways. I have a common not too far from me which has loads of rabbits that are fairly tame. Hit one while driving a few years ago on a road nearby and since it was a clean kill it went in the boot.

Also what's about the max effective range of a Black Widow? I'm using fairly round, smooth pebbles about 1/2 inch to an inch big.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ita abiout 30ft to be effective


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Legally, you can kill vermin on public land. But you must be humane ie: no torture or vandalism. And you must pay attention to the surrounding area, I believe you're not allowed to shoot within 50' of a residential property. But this is for my area, you should go to the local police station with your catty and ask.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Jun 27, 2011)

I know about surrounding area. It's the same when shooting it's just common sense. So what is classed as vermin?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

rabbits squirrels pidgeons ... other stuff too.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

10-15m they should be effective but the pouch are massive on the widows.


----------

